# Norwegian Fire Dept



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2005)

One dark night outside a small town in Wisconsin, a fire started inside the 
local chemical plant and in a blink of an eye, it exploded into massive 
flames. The alarm went out to all the fire departments for miles around.

When the volunteer fire fighters appeared on the scene, the chemical company 
president rushed to the fire chief and said, "All of our secret formulas are 
in the vault in the center of the plant. They must be saved. I will give 
$50,000 to the fire department that brings them out intact."

But the roaring flames held the firefighters off.

Soon more fire departments had to be called in as the situation became 
desperate. As the firemen arrived, the president shouted out that the offer 
was now $100,000 to the fire department who could bring out the company's 
secret files.

From the distance, a lone siren was heard as another fire truck came into 
sight. It was the nearby Norwegian rural township volunteer fire company 
composed mainly of Norwegians over the age of 65. To everyone's amazement, 
that little run-down fire engine roared right past all the newer sleek 
engines that were parked outside the plant.

Without even slowing down, it drove straight into the middle of the inferno. 
Outside, the other firemen watched as the Norwegian old timers jumped off 
right in the middle of the fire fought it back on all sides. It was a 
performance and effort never seen before.

Within a short time, the Norske old timers had extinguished the fire and had 
saved the secret formulas. The grateful chemical company president announced 
that for such a superhuman feat he was upping the reward to $200,000, and 
walked over to personally thank each of the brave fire fighters.

The local TV news reporter rushed in to capture the event on film, asking 
their chief, "What are you going to do with all that money?"

"Vell," said Ole Larsen, the 70-year-old fire chief, "Da first thing ve 
gonna do is fix da brakes on dat focking truck.


----------



## Jon (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks!! Long day needed the laugh!!


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thats a classic and everytime I read it reminds me of our old timers that're still around and tell stories very much like that one.  :lol:


----------



## Summit (Mar 24, 2005)

That's hillarious!


----------

